# Help me pick my new avatar- We have had a late entry and winner!



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

It was a tough decision for me between Machu Picchu and the tortoise! But I decided I didn't care for the way the tortoise was staring at me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, I like the tortoise, though I don't know if I like it for you. (Reminds me a bit of my "Om" screen-saver, below.) In fact, I rather liked your previous avatar: I kept trying to figure out if it was a photo of you, or if it was supposed to be someone else I should recognize, or what.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> It was a tough decision for me between Machu Picchu and the tortoise! But I decided I didn't care for the way the tortoise was staring at me.


Well, I do have some non-staring tortoises, check out the photo thread, they're there.



NogDog said:


> Well, I like the tortoise, though I don't know if I like it for you. In fact, I rather liked your previous avatar: I kept trying to figure out if it was a photo of you, or if it was supposed to be someone else I should recognize, or what.


It's a Star Trek screen cap. The Cage...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's one if you're feeling a bit macabre:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Here's one if you're feeling a bit macabre:


Like the red and the font, but not too much the noose, but thanks!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Like the red and the font, but not too much the noose, but thanks!


I just did a Google image search on "scarlet", and it was the first thing that showed up which was not Scarlet Johansen or _The Scarlet Letter_. 

I'll keep looking....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Without the noose:


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the Orion Slave Girl except OSG is an avatar for a regular on another blog/forum.
So I keep on thinking of her when I see you use it.

And the has so many "meanings" in the Author Support thread.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Personally I don't like any of them!  They just don't show the sweet, adorable, caring, fuzzy YOU    But I have no suggestions either, Nog had a good one tho - without the noose


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the one Nog found without the noose.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> They just don't show the sweet, adorable, caring, fuzzy YOU


<cough, sputter> OK, _that _made me spit tea just now.

Of the ones you posted, I like Vina best. But I also like NogDog's noose-free version.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I also like the one NOG found without the noose.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the OSG or the The Scarlet without the noose


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey if, as it looks by all the posts, we all like the avatar Nog found how come there are only 2 votes in the poll for it?  hum?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I changed my vote because I like NogDog's option as well.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Hey if, as it looks by all the posts, we all like the avatar Nog found how come there are only 2 votes in the poll for it? hum?


Probably because I only allowed one vote person and a lot of people said they liked that one and another one...



Anju No. 469 said:


> Personally I don't like any of them! They just don't show the sweet, adorable, caring, fuzzy YOU  But I have no suggestions either, Nog had a good one tho - without the noose


Thanks, Dona.



Susan in VA said:


> <cough, sputter> OK, _that _made me spit tea just now.


That's why we *don't* drink at our keyboard!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, Miss Scarlet, you can stop looking. I found the perfect avatar for you that matches Miss Dona's description.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, Miss Scarlet, you can stop looking. I found the perfect avatar for you that matches Miss Dona's description.


Brendan, that is hysterical!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, Miss Scarlet, you can stop looking. I found the perfect avatar for you that matches Miss Dona's description.


Too much time on my hands (or wasting it, anyway):


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Too much time on my hands (or wasting it, anyway):


See, this is why I started this thread. To see what people REALLY think of me.

NogDog, that is even more hysterical.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nog,
I thought Brendan's was cute.
But your "improvement" is fab.

Just sayin.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And I learned how to use the GIMP Animation Plugin's morph tool today, so all is good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The thing is, there's no way to NOT feed me after midnight, since I work until 9 pm....


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

oh, yeah, Scarlet, Mort is from the Madagascar movie and the Pengins of Madagascar cartoons on nick... you might like him...


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Going with Nog's without the noose as well. It (and you) have character)!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That animated one is hysterical!    Suits you...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> That animated one is hysterical! Suits you...


Thanks, dear....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Mort!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Pegasus comes to mind for some reason


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the Mort/Gremlin idea.  It's different for sure.  The Scarlet/Noose thing reminds me of vampires and goths.  Are you a fan of Abby on NCIS?  I like Abby, but I'm not sure I'd want to be considered a goth especially in light of the Capitol One commercial featuring the Visigoth warriors.  How about a Geico caveWOMAN?  Maybe you could pull in some residuals if you talk to the Geico Gekko about it... I don't know... I just don't know.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Spoiler



but, but, but Scarlet is warm and fuzzy and sweet and adorable - not some child eating monster y'all are making her out to be!



Guess I should have put a notice to Susan to put down her drink and swallow before reading - done


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, Anju.    How thoughtful of you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, Miss Scarlet, what's it gonna be?  Come on now, you know there are feelings on the line here.  Other has the vote by 1 and I'm thinking that all of the 'other' votes are for my idea... well, if they aren't they should be.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Apparently Scarlet is a contrarian, and so has opted to go with the option which has zero votes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have NOT changed it yet.  The onions are still from when I started the poll.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> How about:


oh, yeah!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan's not going to be happy with me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor Brendan!

But this is a good choice.  Only thing wrong is that she doesn't have green skin!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This one's perfect for you scarlet! Love it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Grief!
It's so you!

Nice suggestion.
Good choice.

Just sayin......


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good choice!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Poor Brendan!
> 
> But this is a good choice. Only thing wrong is that she doesn't have green skin!


Nah, green skin belongs on the frog, not the princess. (Am I suave, or what?)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, I had to see what it would look like. Personally, I think it clashes with the dress.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, I had to see what it would look like. Personally, I think it clashes with the dress.


LMAO!!!!

Either one works for me....

Thanks, NogDog!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YEPPERS!  Green skin, blue skin, sexy gal, RED dress - SCARLET all the way!

NOG DOG what a guy!  priceless


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely a winner - love it Scarlet!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Perfect for you Scarlet.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bright scarlet dress, attitude, AND green skin  --  proof you CAN have it all!  Love the new avatar!


----------

